# 29 gal setup questions



## toron27 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello everyone, I have had fish tanks in the past but never a planted aquarium. Here is what I have so far: 29 gal tank
1x65 watt coralife hood
Filstar xp2 filter
3-20lb bags eco-complete substrate

Can anyone give some advice on types of plants to get? I have been doing alot of reading in the forums and a low tech tank is more of what I am looking for.Would I need co2 for this type off setup. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I would go with various Cryptocorynes, short grass plants such as E. tenellus or Sagittaria, Anubias nana or coffefolia, Java fern or African bolbitis fern, and a couple easy stems plants for some color such as Rotala indica or Alternanthera. C02 would help, particularly if you have stem plants. Go with something easy for C02 such as the Hagen Nutrifin system. Little over 20 bucks and takes 5 minutes to set up.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome, Toron27 

I would recommend using C02 injection with 2.24wpg, you will get a lot better results and it will help keep algae at bay.

You can use plants ranging from the low to medium light range. Check out our PlantFinder for ideas.


----------



## toron27 (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes, I checked out the hagen system and it seems easy enough. Dwarf sagittaria, java fern and java moss along with some fast growing stem type plants are the type of plants I had in mind.I was also thinking of adding an amazon sword even though my tank is not large. After the tank has been setup without fish during the cycle should the plants be fertilized? I have seen some postings that say yes, some no. Would the adding of any ferts be somthing that should be done after the addition of fish?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, you will need to add ferts. Starting from day one and continuing after fish is added. You can use Seachem line of ferts. You will need both micro and macro nutrients. Once you test for N03/P04 you may also need to add them also. 

The Hagen system is good, however it works better on tanks 20G and under. Meaning you cannot get and maintain 20-30ppm of C02 in your 29G tank with the Hagan system.


----------

